
Microsoft to deliver cloud services from new datacentres in Germany in 2019 - zeeZ
https://news.microsoft.com/europe/2018/08/31/microsoft-to-deliver-cloud-services-from-new-datacentres-in-germany-in-2019-to-meet-evolving-customer-needs/
======
zeeZ
Or, without all the marketing, but too far from the original title: "Microsoft
discontinues sovereign Microsoft Cloud Germany"

> With this focus, we will no longer be accepting new customers or deploying
> any new services from the currently available Microsoft Cloud Germany.
> Existing customers can continue to use the current cloud services available
> today, which we’ll maintain with necessary security updates.

